# Facebook ended my relationship



## cantouchthis (Feb 11, 2012)

Not quite facebook, but my partner's decisions: Please read and tell me if I am doing things right. Thanks

Really need advise - Bodybuilding.com Forums

I am going through a lot right now. I don't know what to do. She has become a stalker!!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Facebook does not end relationships. 

What people do on FB is the real issue.

She is immature and selfish. Don't let her lure you back with the guilt trip about her son.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

shes only a girlfriend?
tell her to f.o.


----------



## soundofthesphere (Feb 10, 2012)

cantouchthis said:


> Not quite facebook, but my partner's decisions: Please read and tell me if I am doing things right. Thanks
> 
> Really need advise - Bodybuilding.com Forums
> 
> I am going through a lot right now. I don't know what to do. She has become a stalker!!


that is one ****ed up story.


----------



## cantouchthis (Feb 11, 2012)

But help me understand why she made fake profiles? Why? Why? She was obviously hiding something right? I am confused, but she seemed to be suffering. Not sure what to think!!


----------



## cantouchthis (Feb 11, 2012)

Her child is suffering. He was crying because she broke the news to him that he wasn't going to be seeing me again! The kid wanted to see me and she wanted me to be with her for her birthday Yesterday. Obviously it didn't happen, but I am very confused to be honest. Many people with similar stories tell me to just walk away, that it only gets worse. These are very difficult situations. If you have been with a women with a child that is not yours, even if yours, you will know this is a very delicate situation. I know the child is not mine, but I feel sad for him. I wished she had thought about everything before doing what she did. I don't trust her. I don't believe her no more. Sad, but true!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Too much drama. MOVE ON.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cantouchthis said:


> She was obviously hiding something


----------



## soundofthesphere (Feb 10, 2012)

cantouchthis said:


> But help me understand why she made fake profiles? Why? Why? She was obviously hiding something right? I am confused, but she seemed to be suffering. Not sure what to think!!


i read through your thread.. it was interesting.. entertaining even. it sounds like an amazing story, you really could make a story out of it.

but i don't know what kind of advice you are asking for? every single person who has commented has told you the same thing - that she seems really messed up and you should leave her. either take their advice and leave her, or ignore it and take her back. there is not really much to discuss about it.. everyone has said the same thing.

in terms of your questions... if you really need to know, then ask her. none of us know the answer.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

cantouchthis said:


> I am going through a lot right now. I don't know what to do. She has become a stalker!!


You know what to do. People on this forum AND the other forum have been telling you the same thing: DROP HER. She's obviously not marriage material. And for goodness sakes, do not get her pregnant. You said that you bought her iPhone, so I take it that you're in a contract. You may just have to bite the bullet and cancel it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I think she is mad, crazy, loopo...
So no reason she gives is likely to make sense.

She 's a liar as well as crazy!
So any reason will be BS no doubt.

Move on...you DO deserve better!!


----------

